# Suse 9.2 installation - "YAST installiert gleich weiter"



## UnoDosTres (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte auf einem Rechner Suse 9.2 installieren um einen Samba-Server laufen zu lassen.

Die erste CD lauft durch- Dann kommt die Meldung *YAST installiert gleich weiter*...
Der Rechner bootet dann neu und kommt bis zum Bootloader. Dort kann man auswählen was man machen will.

Aber was muss ich auswählen das er weiter installiert. Hab schon alles ausprobiert.
Ist doch auch glaube nicht normal das er während der Installation neu bootet oder?


----------

